# BEST PIX OF LA DEFENSE, PARIS



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

THIS IS THE COMPILATION OF SOME OF THE BEST PIX OF LA DEFENSE,PARIS OUT THERE !


beginning with 3 video/photo tours

VIDEO, LA DEFENSE PHOTO TOUR 1

VIDEO, LA DEFENSE PHOTO TOUR 2

VIDEO : LA DEFENSE IS NOT DALLAS


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

*LA DEFENSE FROM THE WEST :*


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

*LA DEFENSE FROM INSIDE :*


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

*SUNSET OVER LA DEFENSE:*


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

*LA DEFENSE FROM PARIS:*








[


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

*LA DEFENSE BY NIGHT:*


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

AWESOME La Defense pics! Definately the best skyline in Europe right now!!!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Amazing * *and* *impressive shots*!


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Gorgeous!Truly amazing!


----------



## beivushtang (Nov 4, 2003)

I've got some of my own--



















scrl-->>









scrl--->>>


















and of course you can find lots and lots of my Paris pics in my old Series from last summer--


I TLV-CDG + Preview 
II La Grande Voyage
III Liberte-Egalite-Fraternite
IV The Bastille day
V Art Moderne
VI Suns-et-Montparnasse
VII Montmartre et Droite
VIII Le Tour Eiffel
IX Le Trampers d'la Ile-de France
X Art & Around
XI Bellevillumiere
FINALE Index & Favorites & Xtras


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Some of those are really amazing


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

The pics "La Défense from Inside" look cool. The first one almost looked like it was over a model (maquette). And the pano (2nd to last pic) is awesome.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Some cool pictures there :cheers:


----------



## musicqro (Nov 29, 2005)

No doubt that Paris has the best skyline in Europe ! Cool for that !


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Amazing pictures beivushtang !!

The one from the Trocadéro is really awesome, and it's not that common to see it this way... have you taken the picture from the 1st floor of the Eiffel Tower ?

By the way, just a little remark about the large horizontal picture that we have to scroll... nothing in that picture is in Paris. It's only the "banlieue" of Paris. If I don't use the word "suburbs", it's because, outside the background, there's nothing really "suburban" on it.


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

musicqro said:


> No doubt that Paris has the best skyline in Europe ! Cool for that !


I think that Paris has the best cluster of skyscrapers in Europe, but I prefer Frankfurt's skyline.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

wonderful thread.. merci guys kay:


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

stunning!


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Amazing pics.. :shocked:  congrats.. :applause:


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

ok thanx guys , here is an opportunity to drive through la défense skyscrapers ! 

VIDEO, ROAD MOVIE CLIP, AROUND LA DEFENSE RING ROAD

enjoy !


----------

